# Vivarium stand/base help needed please



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought this vivarium off a friend and at the moment it's lying on the floor with Mojo our Berber skink inside. 

We've decided we need to raise the height of the vivarium to stop our dogs tail from constantly hitting the glass as we have a cocker spaniel and they're always wagging their tails! 

Only problem is that I want the same colour wood which I presume is beech ? 

I also don't know which base or brand I need to buy as I don't know who made the vivarium 

Saw some cabinets on eBay that looked the same colour but can't seem to work out which size I need. 

Please please help me !!! 

Vivarium size is . . . 

Depth 2ft
Height 2ft
Width 47 inches 1 inch less than 4ft ! 

This is what the vivarium looks like 










This is the colour of the wood


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I would take the measurments of the viv and take a trip to Ikea to try and find a stand that matches because it will no doubt cost less then buying a repitle brand viv cabinet.


----------



## mrs.e (May 14, 2010)

it does look like beech... but as the above post states, you don't have to go out and buy a specially made viv stand/cabinet as they can cost £60+ depending on the size.

My 3rd old beardie has the full viv/stand set-up but I've just re-homed a beardie and her viv is on a large coffee table... does the same job and cost 75% less.


----------



## leehanson89 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ikea is your best bet.

however if not try your local aquatics store or make one and get some beech vinear.


----------

